# Any developers getting this device?



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm just wondering which/how many developers are interested in this device and are getting it/planning on working on it. Just good to know so I can keep an eye out for who to donate to  First stock/cm/aokp stable ROM (or any non sense rom) will get my donation  Thank you in advance to any and all developers working on any device. You are what make android so great.


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope so. I think this one would fly with AOSP on it.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm picking one up.. can't wait to get back to my roots with Sense. Just heard though that HTC is not offering an unlocking code so we will have to wait for temp root to continue working on S-off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

im getting it, but im a sense guy....not aosp


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> im getting it, but im a sense guy....not aosp


On the DNA, I plan to be a Sense guy too (user, that is







) I have my Gnex for my AOSP fix.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm glad to hear you're getting it, nitsuj17  I look forward to TSM support if possible







Everyone else, if you haven't tried a Teamsbrissenmod ROM, you haven't lived


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

nitsuj17 said:


> im getting it, but im a sense guy....not aosp


+1

Bazinga

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to be one of your friendly neighborhood moderators in this forum (along with the rest of the HTC forums). Granted, I'm not a full-on developer, but I do know more than a few things about troubleshooting and modding. Plus, I know a few developers that I plan to invite here to RootzWiki, including a few who might be getting a Droid DNA.

The DNA is my first HTC phone, but I'm a quick learner so it won't take long before I'm as familiar with Sense as I am with TouchWiz and AOSP. Since I'm also a news writer, I'll be doing a detailed review of the DNA in the news section - stay "tuned"


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

Kejar31 just got one, so hopefully the DNA will get aokp. Got my upgrade now abs the DNA is one of the phones I'm considering.


----------



## ms20422 (Nov 22, 2011)

I hope someone would release CM or any other vanilla-like version...To me, Sense is just horrible overall.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

That's going to take weeks at the very least, just so you know. We don't even have a bootloader unlock ready for public release yet.


----------



## FMTesla (Mar 8, 2012)

ms20422 said:


> I hope someone would release CM or any other vanilla-like version...To me, Sense is just horrible overall.


My hope is that TeamBAMF will if it achieves S-OFF. They have amazingly smooth ROMs and they usually do it pretty vanilla. Every android phone I have ever owned ended up being BAMF'd.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

FMTesla said:


> My hope is that TeamBAMF will if it achieves S-OFF. They have amazingly smooth ROMs and they usually do it pretty vanilla. Every android phone I have ever owned ended up being BAMF'd.


They've also done some excellent work with Sense-based ROMs


----------



## FMTesla (Mar 8, 2012)

skynet11 said:


> They've also done some excellent work with Sense-based ROMs


Yes they have. If I ever used Sense, it was theirs.

The only thing holding me back from running to Trollizon and grabbing this phone is the S-OFF, since I can't really stand anything but vanilla/close to it. BTW, thanks for all the work jcase and all you guys do and best of luck to ironing the bugs out.


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

Just picked one up myself. Looking forward to getting AOSP/AOKP working as soon as S-OFF is acheived


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

firstEncounter said:


> Just picked one up myself. Looking forward to getting AOSP/AOKP working as soon as S-OFF is acheived


Sweet, I remember the great work you did on the Droid X. You made the first Ice cream sandwich rom that worked  Looking forward to seeing what you do with this phone too


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

FMTesla said:


> Yes they have. If I ever used Sense, it was theirs.
> 
> The only thing holding me back from running to Trollizon and grabbing this phone is the S-OFF, since I can't really stand anything but vanilla/close to it. BTW, thanks for all the work jcase and all you guys do and best of luck to ironing the bugs out.


Hehe "Trollizon"







Jcase is doing the heavy lifting - I just played Guinea pig


----------



## ms20422 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have just ordered it from Wirefly for $129.99...all I have to do now is to wait for the developments to build up!


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Hehe "Trollizon"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My poor phone did the heavy lifting!

D

.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Was it a soft brick or a hard brick?


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

Very hard. Already been replaced.

D

.


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor said:


> I'm picking one up.. can't wait to get back to my roots with Sense. Just heard though that HTC is not offering an unlocking code so we will have to wait for temp root to continue working on S-off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


looking forward to see your work, Doc...used factory rom on GNex


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> I'm glad to hear you're getting it, nitsuj17  I look forward to TSM support if possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for htc phones i usually do tsm roms for stock-plus roms

and myself and a few other team venom guys will do ViperDNA (or whatever we call it) as well with tweaks, etc


----------

